# Raleigh Motus Grand Tour



## oldwheels (13 Nov 2018)

Looking at ads for this bike with the crossbar model favourite as it looks more “ normal”. The range seems impressive but realistically do not believe 110 miles is likely for my use. More likely half that which is still a bit doubtful given that one of my probable runs is 45 hilly miles.
Anyone got one of those? Any comments?


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Nov 2018)

Range will be much the same as any other Bosch powered hybrid, of which there many.

Also heavily dependent on your weight, what power setting you use, and hills.

On medium 'tour' setting you could reckon on 40 or 50 miles for one with the larger 500wh capacity battery.

I've tried a Motus briefly, nice ride, like lots of other Bosch hybrids.

A Motus advantage is there are lots of Raleigh dealers, so you would have somewhere to take the bike back to for warranty work.

There are several Motus specs, so be careful to check like with like if you are comparing prices.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Nov 2018)

Thanks PR. Battery life is critical as where I live there is no escape route if battery goes down. My GTech with 2 batteries ( which I have) could just about have enough range but looking for lower gears to make the hills easier and use less battery power. I weigh 82 kilo undressed so not too heavy but add on clothing and spare battery plus tools it all adds up.


----------

